# book recommendation??



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Can anyone recommend one or two good books? I found one then when I looked on Amazon for it, several others came up. I'm not looking for an entire library just one or two. Gracie had her first acupuncture and adjustment yesterday and I really enjoyed the vet and the whole experience.

http://www.amazon.com/Four-Paws-Five-Directions-Medicine/dp/0890877904


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

http://www.drpitcairn.com/ A holistic pet chiropractor suggested this /site book for more information.


----------



## Rika_Tula (Nov 9, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: JenM66Can anyone recommend one or two good books?


Hi Jen...are you looking for general books on holistic or whole care? ...or specific to Acupuncture and TCM (Traditional Chinese Medicine)?


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

I"m not sure. I saw "four paws five directions" and it lead me to a bunch more books - take a look at the ones in the link I provided in my first post and give me feedback on them, if you can.


----------



## Rika_Tula (Nov 9, 2006)

Hah-hah, well they are all different (categories) ...and the list of books goes on and on.









Here are just a few of the ones that I am familiar with (or familiar with Author) and would recommend:

Canine Massage by Jean-Pierre Hourdebaigt (he is a human massage therapist who has specialized in horses and dogs)

The Well-Connected Dog by Amy Snow (Acupressure, Amy and her partner own Tallgrass Animal Acupressure Institute...I have taken beginnings of their teachings...they hold credentialed/CEU animal programs for licensed massage therapists at human massage schools)

Dr. Pitcairn's Complete Guide to Natural Health for Dogs & Cats

Holistic Aromatherapy for Animals by Kristen Leigh Bell

Bach Flower Remedies for Animals by Helen Graham & Gregory Vlamis

Reiki for animals - my suggestion is to take a workshop, not read a book


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

I ditto Dr. Pitcairns book. It gives advice all around holistic care from diet, vaccines to natural flea control etc.
I also liked Martin Goldsteins book "the nature of animal healing".

Four paws five direction is just acup. points and supplement advice for certain condition- I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Ditto on the Goldstein Book.

Four Paw, Five Directions is a classic in the field and a pretty good overview of chinese meridian theory. I have used the food information, and the general explanation of the Five Meridians, though I haven't used any of the actual acupuncture protocals. I agree with Maedchen that about half the book are acupuncture points.

Funny, I have Pitcairn's book, but I haven't found a good use for it.

Other books would depend on what you would want to do. 

The book also on that page -- The Well-Connected Dog, will show you some actual points and protocals you can do at home for certain conditions. I have that book.

Another "do at home" book would be the T-Touch book by Tellington-Jones.

The books that I use *a lot* are Michael Tierra's Way of Herbs and Way of Chinese Herbs, as they explain the actions of the herbs on the organs, the temperature properties, etc. 

For vaccine info, I would get anything by Catherine O'Driscoll:
http://www.amazon.com/Shock-System-Anima...26600695&sr=1-1


----------



## Rika_Tula (Nov 9, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: LisaTFunny, I have Pitcairn's book, but I haven't found a good use for it.


You don't refer to this book at all? Have you read it front to back, parts of it, or just what peaks your interest?

I only ask because so many people love this book, including professionals who work with animals (Vet Techs, Herbalists, Groomers, etc). I have not actually read it but am planning to add it as a reference book.

Is it too general? ...not advanced enough? ...info outdated?

Just asking for my own curiosity. It's always beneficial to me to have multiple views, perspectives, and opinions. Maybe I have a book that you like and we can do swapsies or tradesies.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

_Funny, I have Pitcairn's book, but I haven't found a good use for it._

It all depends on what one is looking for.








I don't have the book myself, but I got it (the first edition) from the library prob. 8 yrs ago. Always wanted to buy it, but never got around to it. There is an updated edition out now (look at Borders) and it's very similar to the first. Pitcairns book is very practical - you can easily look up certain conditions for help - and it's divided into different sections, while Goldsteins book rather reads like a common book and it's much harder to look something up.

I also have "homeopathic care for cats & dogs" by Hamilton who recommends certain homeop. remedies for common ailments, first aid & injuries, stings etc, but also discusses vaccines etc. It's very helpful for someone unfamiliar with homeopathy and since you can apply it to humans it's all the better.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Myrika_Betula
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: LisaTFunny, I have Pitcairn's book, but I haven't found a good use for it.
> ...


I've read most of the book, and it just hasn't been helpful. The nutrition recommendations don't seem to work for my dogs, and I don't remember much more now -- it was years ago that I read it when I was looking for answers for Indy -- just nothing in the book pulled at me, and when I've gone back to look for ideas or information, I've never found what I've needed in that book. I do like to keep it on my shelf though, because it is referred to a lot and I have it for that. 

This afternoon I went and looked at my bookshelf, and I didn't even have one bookmark placed. I'm good at reading books and leaving a paper to mark places that are important to me -- I had about 8 marks in the 4 Paws book, and none in Pitcairn's.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Maedchen_Funny, I have Pitcairn's book, but I haven't found a good use for it._
> 
> It all depends on what one is looking for.


Agreed!


----------

